# java.sql.SQLException: Before start of result set



## zilti (18. Mai 2007)

Ich bekomme bei mir bei

```
statement = "SELECT * FROM user WHERE Passwort='" + password + "'";
		Connection conn = null;
		try
		{
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://host:3306/dbname", "user", "pw");
			Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
			ResultSet result = stmt.executeQuery(statement);
			username = result.getString("Username");
			conn.close();
		}
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e) { e.printStackTrace(); }
		catch (SQLException e) { e.printStackTrace(); }
```
immer die Fehlermeldung "java.sql.SQLException: Before start of result set".
Liegt angeblich an der Zeile "username = result.getString("Username");".


----------



## SlaterB (18. Mai 2007)

bevor das erste Ergebnis abrufbar ist, musst du
result.next() 
oder so aufrufen,

schau dir einfach ein beliebiges Beispiel auf der Welt an, bevor du das alleine versuchst


----------



## DP (19. Mai 2007)

ich war mal so frei und habe die logindaten zu deiner datenbank rauseditiert.

code-beispiele mit den logindaten zu posten ist nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert :applaus:


----------

